# Blocked Account or Letter of Support?



## LovelyLis (5 mo ago)

I'm an American Citizen applying for a language learning visa in Germany. I'm wondering about the financial proof: Would it be more favorable to have the adequate funds in a blocked account, or to have my mother supply a letter of support? Which would look better for me for getting approved?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Blocked account


----------



## LovelyLis (5 mo ago)

What does "Blocked Account" mean? That my account is blocked? Why would that be?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

It is a special account where you are only allowed to withdraw a certain amount of money every month. Basically you deposit sufficient funds for 12 months and then are allowed to withdraw 1/12 th of the original amount every month.


----------



## LovelyLis (5 mo ago)

Perfect! Thank you.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

The new amount for university students is 934€/month. Some Sparkasse will open them (go in and ask). Deutsche Bank recently stopped offering them. 

There are a few new small financial institutions offering them, but I'm not familiar with them. Just Google Sperrkonto.


----------



## LovelyLis (5 mo ago)

Wonderful, thank you!


----------

